# M5 crash



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

OUCH










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

oh my............fatality!! has to be. bet he/she was going some.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Apparently the driver, his son and their dog survived, badly hurt though. Apparently was doing about 186 on the autobahn when another car cut them up on the slip road on to the autobahn. He's sons were following in their m3 and m6.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Ooooooooyaaaaaa


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Ooow. What's 'ouch' in German?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Saw this the other day on Bimmerpost and was surprised to see that they survived.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Reminds me of this one, also a fast German car:

























EDIT: Found the article about it here. Its translated from German so not great but you get the general idea.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

OMG! The door embedded in that post!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

OMG. That Golf :doublesho


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

That is unreal!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

think the M5 will polish out to be fair...... may need some compounding though...

:doublesho

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Images like this should be put in front of everyone who is learning to drive - it might just temper peoples enthusiasm once they have passed their test - very sobering


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


>


Looks like it caught fire too judging what looks like dry powder and the red extinguisher dumped to the right of the picture.....

least in Germany every car is required by law to carry one...


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

This is why high power cars shouldn't be driven by the OLD! 

Fish


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What a waste of some great looking cars, but geez, to walk out of that alive is a miracle!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> think the M5 will polish out to be fair...... may need some compounding though...
> 
> :doublesho
> 
> ...


I wondered who would be first ...................


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

> The first responders and emergency personnel had to be psychologically cared for.


On that golf one. Shocking!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

adf27 said:


> Don't do that to your golf


I'm sure they don't intend to do that purposely to the car.  :lol:


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

andy665 said:


> Images like this should be put in front of everyone who is learning to drive - it might just temper peoples enthusiasm once they have passed their test - very sobering


Won't make much a difference because every thinks it won't happen to them. I don't doubt peoples ability to control a vehicle, its simply the unpredictability of other road users I do not trust, EVER!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

OMG, I have never seen a car that bad, the golf is Split in half, these people must be going some serious speed.


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Apparently they were driving top speed with the M5, amazing they survived the crash. Must have been a terrifying sight for the other sons who were following.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

NL-J said:


> Apparently they were driving top speed with the M5, amazing they survived the crash. Must have been a terrifying sight for the other sons who were following.


Your not kidding, real heart in your throat. Lucky they were behind though, his son apparently put out a fire in the engine. I remember years ago a guy witnessed his family range rover flipping on the motorway killing his family whilst he was following in his car. Horrible.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

I imagine a 50mph (maybe even less) slide into a tree could rip a car apart...they are very nasty things to hit. 
As for the BMW why were there so many other M series BMWs about?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Teddy said:


> I imagine a 50mph (maybe even less) slide into a tree could rip a car apart...they are very nasty things to hit.
> As for the BMW why were there so many other M series BMWs about?


A M power loving trio out for a blast that went wrong


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> Your not kidding, real heart in your throat. Lucky they were behind though, *his son apparently put out a fire in the engine.* I remember years ago a guy witnessed his family range rover flipping on the motorway killing his family whilst he was following in his car. Horrible.


think dad owes his son a beer......... just goes to show how easily it could have turned into a fatality imagine if the father was trapped and there was no extinguisher available :doublesho


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

There was a dog in the car too. On the seats !!!!!!. Never.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I would imagine that the curtain airbags in that M3 saved their lives.


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

Was it just me thinking 'M5...that's not an Autobahn?' :tumbleweed:


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

BOB.T said:


> Was it just me thinking 'M5...that's not an Autobahn?' :tumbleweed:


You're not the only one.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Amazing that they survived. It goes to show just how much progress has been made in terms of car safety.

Just ten years ago we may have been reading about fatalities...


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh dear that Golf one made me feel a bit sick


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

BOB.T said:


> Was it just me thinking 'M5...that's not an Autobahn?' :tumbleweed:


??????


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

OMG that is one lucky escape testament to BMW and new saftey measures


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

svended said:


> Ooow. What's 'ouch' in German?


Oh, scheizen!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

millns84 said:


> Amazing that they survived. It goes to show just how much progress has been made in terms of car safety.
> 
> Just ten years ago we may have been reading about fatalities...


Also goes to prove that people these days put their faith in the car waay to much.

"Oh, its okay, it goes like stink, but I've half a dozen airbags and blah, blah to save me if it goes pear shaped".....


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

neilos said:


> Also goes to prove that people these days put their faith in the car waay to much.
> 
> "Oh, its okay, it goes like stink, but I've half a dozen airbags and blah, blah to save me if it goes pear shaped".....


Spot on :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I believe you can put a hell of a lot of faith in cars of a certain pedigree these days 

What I don't not believe in is putting faith in other road users around you .


----------

